# Site is f**ked



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What's happened?

Keeps coming up with a page saying something went wrong. Also keeps the last quote and post that I've posted so if I wanna post again I've gotta delete everything? What's going on?

View attachment 133868


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

sen said:


> What's happened?
> 
> Keeps coming up with a page saying something went wrong. Also keeps the last quote and post that I've posted so if I wanna post again I've gotta delete everything? What's going on?
> 
> View attachment 133868


 Ditto.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Ditto.


 Didn't even know this thread worked. Kept coming up with that error!!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Its the influx of muscle chat members, overloaded the servers


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

sen said:


> Didn't even know this thread worked. Kept coming up with that error!!!


 working fine now though.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

been getting the same, maybe its all the Mumsnet type posts


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> Its the influx of muscle chat members, overloaded the servers


 Told ya, them borders should be closed!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Told ya, them borders should be closed!


 Who invited them anyway? Coming here, stealing our bandwidth


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

@lorian do we have to have the limit on likes?

just noticed it

what's the point, now there's no reps system from what i understand was causing cliques and dramas over who had the most reputations points or whatever can we do unlimited likes? there's a thread today, i've like about 10-11 posts in it, and a couple more in other threads, and now i'm out of likes and wanted to like a few more posts and probably will as the days goes on

i can see why the reputation system was scrapped, and from reading about how things went changing over the software some people have still lost all their rep points, they got 10k posts and less rep points than me, so no one seems to care anymore about that, the likes is just a good way to give someone a nod it's a good post etc, and then you can reply as well if you like, but a lot of the time you just wanna give someone a nod for a good post, but now i have to manually say good post because i used up all my likes on a lot of good posts on a good thread that came up

i can only see a down side to having a limit on likes tbh


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> @lorian do we have to have the limit on likes?
> 
> just noticed it
> 
> ...


 I'm always runing out of likes too, ab it annoying tbh.

But then again, I do like pretty much every post lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Slut x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the lack of likes bores the hell out of me


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Il sign in change the page a few times then get a blank white page, happening all the time on my phone.

losing the will to come on here to be honest.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah I keep having trouble coming on here too. Sometimes it loads, sometimes it doesn't. Or it takes ages to load a comment/reply on a topics, sometimes it has gone through, sometimes it hasn't so have to write it again.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Only issues i've had are with page loading time and i've got a decent speed wifi connection so it's 100% not that.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Only issues i've had are with page loading time and i've got a decent speed wifi connection so it's 100% not that.


 this, reason I don't bother here much no more,takes 10mins to log on sometimes haha.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Whats with the avi photo, needs to be shrunk 10 times to change your photo, notice everyones has no avi these days or the same photo for years because its such a pain to change or people cant work it out.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Whats with the avi photo, needs to be shrunk 10 times to change your photo, notice everyones has no avi these days or the same photo for years because its such a pain to change or people cant work it out.


 I tried to change mine the other day and ended up giving it bollocks coz of this


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> I tried to change mine the other day and ended up giving it bollocks coz of this


 Its good to see people progress, inspires you and good to see the people giving advice IMO.


----------

